# I want winter!



## Hansson (Sep 23, 2014)

Found a nice winter movie with a dude collecting firewood.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 23, 2014)

I like winter . . . snowmobiling, watching the snow come down, etc.

But to me early Fall is the best time of year. Warm days, cool nights. Fall foliage. Football. Fewer bugs. Fewer tourists.


----------



## Jags (Sep 23, 2014)

Whoa cowboy.  We don't need to be speeding up the clock on winter.  It will be here soon enough with plenty of albino rain and the cold that comes with it.  The need to add 4" of clothing to walk outside is over rated.


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 23, 2014)

Cool your jets man, Winter will come soon enough.


----------



## vinny11950 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hansson said:


> Found a nice winter movie with a dude collecting firewood.




Hansson, that's a whole lot of winter in that beautiful video.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't like winter where I live. Why? Because it lasts 5 months.....


----------



## begreen (Sep 25, 2014)

We've just had a great summer. It will be missed.


----------



## woodsman416 (Sep 26, 2014)

Winters coming! 

Fall's the best. Late October to mid-November. Nights cool enough for a fire, days warm enough to ride the Harley. Fall leaf colors against a blue sky and deer hunting. Nothing better.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Sep 26, 2014)

woodsman416 said:


> Winters coming!
> 
> Fall's the best. Late October to mid-November. Nights cool enough for a fire, days warm enough to ride the Harley. Fall leaf colors against a blue sky and deer hunting. Nothing better.



Its never too cold for motorcycle.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 1, 2014)

I have a pantload of habaneros in the garden that need to ripen. We can have a frost when I have hot sauce and more jelly canned.


----------



## check212 (Oct 1, 2014)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I have a pantload of habaneros in the garden that need to ripen. We can have a frost when I have hot sauce and more jelly canned.


 
Pepper Jelly? One of my favorite snacks. Slice of gouda and pepper jelly on a ritz.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 1, 2014)

check212 said:


> Pepper Jelly? One of my favorite snacks. Slice of gouda and pepper jelly on a ritz.



We like extra sharp cheese and a cracker- great contrast with the jelly. This is no-joke, full strength- very spicy, but the citrus from the habanero is great.


----------



## Jags (Oct 1, 2014)

Your house must smell like a mob dispersion scene. (pepper spray).


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Oct 1, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> Its never too cold for motorcycle.


 

Yes, It gets too cold for a motorcycle.....I have a naked bike it goes in the garage when temps are below 30....Thats cold
 at 60mph.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Oct 1, 2014)

aerostich gear and oxford heated grips.  Good to go.


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah, I tried..I commute on the bike to work...about 8k per year....Winter is not for motorcycles....snowmobiles yes


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Oct 1, 2014)

i ride all seasons unless there is white stuff on the road.  About 15K per year split between my Kawasaki ER-6N and my Honda ST1100


----------



## begreen (Oct 1, 2014)

Just canned up my first batch of hot pepper pickles. I used Bulgarian carrot peppers (rich orange color and very hot) plus red and green jalapeños sliced in rings.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Oct 2, 2014)

stuff you probably already know.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 2, 2014)

I've been reading a bunch of Scandanavian detective novels.  The one I'm reading now is by Asa Larsson and takes place in Kurravaara, Sweden.  I looked it up on the map:  it must be cold, snowy and dark there, even now.
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Swed...Kurravaara,+Norrbotten+County,+Sweden&t=m&z=4


----------



## DBNH22 (Oct 2, 2014)

The only thing I like about winter is the fact that it's existence makes me truly appreciate the other three seasons.


----------



## begreen (Oct 3, 2014)

Dana B said:


> The only thing I like about winter is the fact that it's existence makes me truly appreciate the other three seasons.


Absence of [heat, sun, green, growth] makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 3, 2014)

As my friend that moved here from Florida in January one year said, "The change of seasons is highly overrated.".


----------



## begreen (Oct 3, 2014)

I just said that to my wife yesterday! Hawaii sounds very attractive to me.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 4, 2014)

When I go south, it feels like it never gets cold enough to kill the stuff I'm worried about.


----------



## DBNH22 (Oct 4, 2014)

begreen said:


> Absence of [heat, sun, green, growth] makes the heart grow fonder.


 
Yes and absence of  Hawaiian shirts as part of one's wardrobe too


----------



## northwinds (Oct 4, 2014)

Dana B said:


> Yes and absence of  Hawaiian shirts as part of one's wardrobe too



33 degrees and a few snowflakes melting as they hit the ground.  Preview of more to come, but I'll take some warm October days if available.


----------



## Hansson (Oct 6, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> I've been reading a bunch of Scandanavian detective novels.  The one I'm reading now is by Asa Larsson and takes place in Kurravaara, Sweden.  I looked it up on the map:  it must be cold, snowy and dark there, even now.
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Sweden, kurravaara&hl=en&ll=67.94165,20.390625&spn=19.23653,86.572266&sll=60.716198,15.029297&sspn=24.893523,86.572266&hnear=Kurravaara, Norrbotten County, Sweden&t=m&z=4



Cool. I was to the town Kiruna and monitored rail welding in may. The boss at the firm lived in kurravaara 
The got a really big mine there. One of the biggest i think?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiruna_Mine
View from the hotell.


----------

